# Fun & Trippy New Age, World Music Stuff



## upnorth2505 (Jan 12, 2010)

Just sittin here listen to the latest *Enigma* album, "Seven Lives Many Faces". Great music to listen to when u are buzzzzzd.  Or even not. Cool rhythms: African, rappish, dance, etc. Anyway, check it out. Am I allowed to setup downloads?


----------



## upnorth2505 (Jan 12, 2010)

Okay, lets try this. YouTube link. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7DimddXT5pI


----------



## upnorth2505 (Jan 12, 2010)

upnorth2505 said:


> Just sittin here listen to the latest *Enigma* album, "Seven Lives Many Faces". Great music to listen to when u are buzzzzzd.  Or even not. Cool rhythms: African, rappish, dance, etc. Anyway, check it out. Am I allowed to setup downloads?


<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/7DimddXT5pI&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/7DimddXT5pI&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7DimddXT5pI&feature=PlayList&p=C606B349863C6586&playnext=1&playnext_from=PL&index=3


----------



## ford442 (Jan 15, 2010)

The music that I make is along those line - I am still learning - not a one man Enigma just yet.. 

Click my sig for some free tracks..


----------

